# Breeding oscars???



## nitemare3112 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hopefully someone can throw some advice my way as I'm not so experienced with breeding of fish. I have recently upgraded to a 265gl tank. I had a 55gl, 50gl, 30gl, and I got the 265 and combined all my fish to it. I was housing a tiger oscar in the 55 and an albino oscar in the 50. They've been back in the 265 together for almost a month with no problems.

Within the last week their behavior has changed. They are lip locking, tail slapping, rubbing, chasing, and it's downright rough to the point that I'm afraid to wake up one morning to find one dead. The Tiger is slightly larger around 7" while the albino is around 6". I bought them both at the same time at around 2-3" each. I have researched the behavior and have found it is common pre breeding activity. I really honestly don't have the desire or room in the tank for more potentially 12" fish. 

I guess what Im asking is if they do eventually breed, how do I get rid of the young? I know I could just let nature take it's course but I'd rather get rid of them so I don't get a potential straggler that ends up growing up in the tank. Like I said, my tank is pretty much maxed out, possibly overcrowded as so as it is. Is it common for LFS to purchase fish in this manner, especially such a common fish as an Oscar?

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll guess they will be eaten in such a large tank with other fish.
LFS will take any fish if they are grown to sellable size,which could take 3 months in a dedicated tank with effort.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most likely a breeding pair of oscars will kill off any other fish in the tank trying to protect the babies.


----------

